# Had to put my dog down



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm sure most people here being animal lovers have had to at one time or another put down an animal. It sucks even though you know in your heart you have done what is best for the animal...

We had to put down our lab today. She was 12 years old and a wonderful dog. She was suffering from advanced stages of Lyme disease. Our vet tried to make us feel better by telling us that she was 12 anyway, and had lived a good life and was deeply loved. The deeply loved part was sure true, but, when it comes to our animals, 12 doesn't seem all that old.

As if losing her was not hard enough, what makes matters worse is that since mid-December we have lost 2 dogs. Our GSD passed with bloat right before Xmas. It has been a rough couple of months with our furkids.

Anyway, just wanted to make my own little tribute to one of the best dogs I have ever know. May both my girls RIP and know we will always love them...hopefully they are now together.


Mira in happier days










Alexis


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

So sorry for your losses.







RIP


----------



## jeff (Nov 29, 2004)

Bless you for giving them love and a good life.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It's never easy...our sympathies are with you.








Your girls were lucky to be your's, as lucky as you were to be their's. 
Glad to see you have "Max" help you thru the rough spots...

Of course, we'll be needing to see him too!


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

So sorry for your losses. At least you gave them great lives to live.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

YOu gave them wonderful lives even if they are always way too short.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I am so sorry for your losses, but please be comforted that they are together again and watching over you all the time and that they knew they were and are loved always.
RIP sweet fur babies


----------



## RUGER1 (Aug 25, 2006)

maxismom, it is very hard to say goodbye, no matter what age they are. It sometimes seems unfair, and when their suffering ends, ours begins.
Please be assured that Mira and Alexis are together, looking down upon you. Nobody can explain that peaceful, serene feeling we get once our grieving subsides.
I always said that feeling is a sign from above, so when you feel at peace, that is when Mira has reunited with Alexis. They're looking down and saying, "thanks mom, we know how much we were loved".
















Hugs.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm really sorry for your loss.

May they RIP and run free together at the bridge.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry you have had to deal with two losses so close together. I know they are happy to be together at the bridge. They are some beautiful and noble ladies and I know you miss them so very much. Hugs to you.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Aw, so sorry, it is never easy. Looks like they were both very loved.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your losses of Alexis and now Mira. It hurts so much when we lose one of our fur kids. My condolences to you and your family.








May they Rest in Peace.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

It's doubly hard when you have two losses so close together.

I remember once the same day a relationship ended for me my dog died. when I'm in my parents home I STILL look in back of me before I step back to make sure Jack isn't there. That was 10 years ago!

I can't think of what to say to make you feel better, but remember that the dog was lucky to have you as a good, loving master.
You'll never feel 100% about recovering after the loss, but I promise that other 'loves' will come along also!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

I really appreciate everyones kind words. Only those who love and keep animals can truly understand this kind of loss as our furkids ARE like kids to us. Surely each and every one of you has experienced this awful feeling of emptiness when one of our "kids" pass...again, thank you all for your support. It means a lot to me.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your losses. Losing two furkids so close together is doubly heartbreaking. Life just doesn't seem fair sometimes. Rest in peace, Alexis and Mira


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I am always sorry to read the posts where someone loses their best friend, but this is doubly hard knowing this is two so close together for you.

Hugs, thoughts and prayers are coming your way as you wait for your heart to heal.

Run free, Mira and Alexis.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Hugs.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

I just found the picture that really reflects Mira's loving, gentle and sweet personality...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your losses....I can't imagine how hard it must be for you having lost two in such a short time. I hope your pain heals soon. 
Rosa


----------



## Kjones33 (May 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry.....I havent had to go through that yet...I have an almost 11yr old and I cannot even imagine going through that..again, so sorry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

As you can see by my signature block I've gone through this many times now. It's always rough and special dogs, or difficult circumstances such as a death due to disease or injury can make it even harder. It's always too soon, but when it's anything other than the passing of years you're left feeling how unfair it was. Common sense tells us that no life is guaranteed but common sense rarely meets eye to eye with our hearts.

Your dogs look very much loved and I can tell by your words that they were. I'm very sorry for your losses especially so close together.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

There is nothing like the love of a Lab. I lost my 12 yo lab in feb (twelve is not long enough) I know the pain you are feeling and my heart breaks for you, you have had more than enough pain with losing your beautiful shepherd too. My savannah was there to offer a ball to retrieve I am sure....


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

hat a beautiful picture of your precious furbaby. I'm so sorry for your loss, and to have to endure it twice in such a short period of time is a chrushing blow. 
They will always be looking down on you and will be there to greet you at the bridge when the time comes. 







beautiful babies!


----------

